# Zauberfeuer Set für Raids geeignet?



## Luyzus (17. Oktober 2007)

Hi, ich bin ein lvl70 Mage und habe folgende Frage:

Ist das Zauberfeuer Set von den stats her für kleinere Raids (zB. Karazhan) geeignet, oder findet man in den 5-Mann Instanzen schon besseres Equip?

Vielen Dank schon im Voraus für eure Antworten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## vikale (18. Oktober 2007)

Hi,
Nein du findest ind den 5er inis Keine besseren Sachen!
Eventuell auf Heroisch.
Kara tauglich is das auf jeden fall.
Und bis kara gibs nix besseres für dich. Sofern du feuerskillung hast.
Und wenn der rest net so toll is, den du da anhast, mach dir noch a Zauberschlag-Set oder sowas dazu.


----------



## Dunham (24. Oktober 2007)

sind genau so wie krieger waffen: man findet lange nichts besseres


----------



## web189 (21. Februar 2008)

Meiner Meinung nach befindet sich das Set zwischen T5 und T6 - find die Schneiderei Sets allgemein sehr gut.


----------



## Hansdampf82 (26. Februar 2008)

habe mich rießig gefreut, dass meine T4 Handschuhe gedroppt sind  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Aber nach dem Vergleich zu den Zauberfeuerhandschuhe musste ich leider die T4-Handschuhe aufs Bankfach legen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Adriftz (14. April 2008)

Hansdampf82 schrieb:


> habe mich rießig gefreut, dass meine T4 Handschuhe gedroppt sind
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Also ich habe selbst auch das komplette set, wenn man überlegt das man 7% seiner Int nochmal als Spell durch Set Boni bekommt echt geil, wenn nun die neuen Hero sachen frei sind die Hose und dann geht es langsam los... Also ich selbst gehe Wöchentlich Kara , Gruul , Maggi  und seit letzter Woche SSC und ich habe keinerlei probs mit dem Dmg mit zuhalten, obwohl meine trefferwertung noch bei 112 liegt....

Ich denke durch den Kara Dolch + Schildhand und neuen Hero sachen wird sich die Leistung noch um einiges erhöhen


----------



## Ennia (16. April 2008)

naja, das set ist bestimmt in der gegend um T4 anzusiedeln, aber bestimmt nicht auf t5-t6 niveau .. rofl

der grund schadensbonus von Zorn des Zauberfeuers und Insignien des Zauberschlags zB. ist um ca. 60 Spelldmg mehr als full T4, doch die Stats der Schneidersets sind um ein vielfaches schlechter als T4. Bei den Schneidersachen ist zB. keine Ausdauer drauf: das ist für PvE schlecht und ausdauer zu sockeln ist wohl eher dämlich... Außerdem kostet es unmengen an mats das zeug herzustellen. Wenn man aber keine möglichkeit hat schnell und sicher an T4 ranzukommen, sind diese sets natülich erste wahl, bis man in den genuss von T4/T5 kommt jedenfalls^^.


----------



## general_chang (20. April 2008)

Ich denke mal das Set liegt knapp unter T5 Bereich. Also besser als T4, würde aber durch T5 ersetzt werden.


----------



## Lootelf (25. April 2008)

Das Set ist sehr gut und vom reinen Zauberschaden (inkl. Setbonus) sogar etwas besser als T5.

Was aber allen diesen Schneiderrezepten, die du beim Händler kaufen kannst, gemein ist: ihnen fehlt es durchweg an Sekundär-Stats wie Ausdauer, Zaubertrefferwertung, etc...
Du wirst daher bei einigen Instanz-Bossen dieses Equip durch andere Items ersetzen oder es durch Verzauberungen mit den fehlenden Stats zu Lasten einer mglw. sinnvolleren Verzauberung "nachrüsten" müssen.

Für Kara, ZA, SSC und TK fährst du mit diesem Set sehr gut. Gegen T5 solltest du es allerdings langsam austauschen.

Wenn ihr keine 25er-Instanzen besuchen werdet, ist dieses Set zunächst das Beste was du im Spiel bekommen kannst. Erst wenn du einige hundert Abzeichen der Gerechtigkeit gesammlt hast, und dir damit die Belohnungen auf der Insel Quel'danas holen kannst, wirst du dieses Set ausziehen.


----------



## Hanniballus (7. Mai 2008)

Um es mal auf einen Punkt zu bringen:

1. Das Zauberfeuerset ist für alle T-4 Instanzen wie karazhan, Gruul oder Maggi vollkommen ausreichend.
2. Ab T-5 (SSC/TK) muss man verstärkt auf seine Lebenspunkte, Mana und vor allen Dingen auf die oft verfluchte Zaubertrefferwertung achten. Was nützt Dir der beste Spell-Damage wenn Du ständig daneben semmelst oder Du beim leisesten Hauch von Gegenwehr aus den Socken kippst.
Als Basiswerte würde ich mal 120 Zaubertrefferwertung und min. 8000 Lebenspunkte (buffed) aufstellen. Das variiert natürlich nach Klasse und Skillung.
3. Wer die Möglichkeit hat T-4 Teile zu bekommen, sollte diese dem Zauberfeuerset unbedingt vorziehen auch wenn er dabei ein paar Spellpunkte verliert. Die anderen Stats wiegen das mehr als auf.


----------



## Lootelf (7. Mai 2008)

Hanniballus schrieb:


> min. 8000 Lebenspunkte (buffed)



Da haut's dich spätestens beim ollen Najentus, der ansich selbst auf T4-Niveau und bissel Marken-Gedöns kein ernsthafter Gegner ist, aber ratzfix aus den Latschen.
Wer da im Raid unter 9000 Leben hat, ist tot. Mausetot! Mit gebufften 10k sollteste da schon antreten, um deinem Heiler nicht den Angstschweiss auf die Stirn zu treiben. Im Zweifelsfall tut's hier S1, das man sich nebenbei sehr schnell erfarmen kann.
Nicht ohne Grund ist auf den T-Sets so schön viel Ausdauer drauf. Bei vielen späteren Bossen brauchst du's einfach.

In T4/T5 Instanzen ist Ausdauer für DDs aber prinzipiell nicht ganz so wichtig, weshalb man für diese Instanzen die hergestellten Sets ohne zu zögern empfehlen kann.


----------



## Zorkal (11. Mai 2008)

Lootelf schrieb:


> Da haut's dich spätestens beim ollen Najentus, der ansich selbst auf T4-Niveau und bissel Marken-Gedöns kein ernsthafter Gegner ist, aber ratzfix aus den Latschen.
> Wer da im Raid unter 9000 Leben hat, ist tot. Mausetot! Mit gebufften 10k sollteste da schon antreten, um deinem Heiler nicht den Angstschweiss auf die Stirn zu treiben. Im Zweifelsfall tut's hier S1, das man sich nebenbei sehr schnell erfarmen kann.
> Nicht ohne Grund ist auf den T-Sets so schön viel Ausdauer drauf. Bei vielen späteren Bossen brauchst du's einfach.


Zumindestens Magier können sich einen Frostschild buffen und somit einen Teil vom Frostschaden vermeiden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und was Grubi da erzählt ist Quatsch...Magier T4 kann man auch als schlechten Humor bezeichnen und der Setboni ist noch unlustiger.


----------



## Lootelf (28. Mai 2008)

Zorkal schrieb:


> Magier T4 kann man auch als schlechten Humor bezeichnen


Naja, Magier-T4 geht ja noch. Okay, der 2er-Bonus ist für den Einsatzzweck des T4, nämlich die T5-Instanzen, bissel unnötig, aber der 4er-Bonus ist schon ganz okay.

Frag da doch lieber mal die T5-Hexer, was die von ihren Set-Boni halten.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



> ... und der Setboni ...


Da rollen sich mir immer die Zehennägel auf.


Bitte mal merken:

der Bonus (Singular)
die Boni (Plural)


----------



## set (10. Juli 2008)

Also ich finde auch wenn du am anfangs stehts und schnell kara und heros gehen möchtest ist dieses set einfach Klasse dazu wie oben schon genannt noch paar andere dinge schneidern und dann kannst auch schon loslegen mit kara usw.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

